# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Any recipes for Estradiol Valerate

## UltraFinder

I purchased some raws for my wife and having a hard time finding mixing procedures. It's easy to find Test mixes but, so so much for E. Can someone point me in the right direction?

----------


## Karenx

I wish I knew...the compounded creams did very little, went from <6 to 18, then added Estrofem 2 mg tablets and the cracking joints went away, however significant loss of strenght, the injection from Perrigo is currently unavailable and crazy expensive! I'd think you'll need an oil base just like for test brew. Do you have a chemistry background?

----------

